# Flying Car For Sale in 2017



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 17, 2015)

> Ever wanted to buy a flying car? You only have a couple more years to wait, says a company that has built prototypes that can both drive and fly.
> 
> The flying roadster, a sporty two seater that transforms into a light sports aircraft, aims to go on sale in just two years from Slovakia-based Aeromobil.
> 
> ...


Link Here at cbcnews.ca: http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/aeromobil-s-flying-car-will-go-on-sale-in-2017-company-says-1.2996116


----------

